# gewinner ermitteln



## javacoder (16. Jan 2006)

Habe folgende Klasse 


```
class Start {
static final int ANZ_EINZAHLEN = 5;
public static void main(String[] args) {
Sparschwein grumml = new Sparschwein();
Sparschwein herbert = new Sparschwein();
Sparschwein klaus = new Sparschwein();
for (int i = 0; i < ANZ_EINZAHLEN; ++i) {
grumml.einzahlen((int) (Math.random() * 10));
}
for (int i = 0; i < ANZ_EINZAHLEN; ++i) {
herbert.einzahlen((int) (Math.random() * 10));
}
for (int i = 0; i < ANZ_EINZAHLEN; ++i) {
klaus.einzahlen((int) (Math.random() * 10));
}
Out.println("Gespart: " + grumml.leeren());
Out.println("Gespart: " + herbert.leeren());
Out.println("Gespart: " + klaus.leeren());
```

Nun möchte ich gerne den Gewinner ermitteln welcher am meisten gespart hat, bekomme aber keine Lösung hin weil
nach der Ausgabe von grumml.leeren() usw. grumml.leeren(), herbert.leeren() und klaus.leeren() nur noch 0 rauskommt.

Die zweite Klasse welche ich benutze ist:


```
class Sparschwein {
int inhalt = 0; // in Cent
void einzahlen(int betrag) {
inhalt += betrag;
}
int leeren() {
int merken = inhalt;
inhalt = 0;
return merken;
}
}
```

Wie kann ich den Gewinner ermitteln?

Wäre gut wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

merk dir den Rückgabewert von leeren(), sonst hast du ja danach keine Möglichkeit mehr auf diesen Wert zuzugreifen

also 

```
int klaus_gespart = klaus.leeren();
```
usw.


----------



## javacoder (16. Jan 2006)

Hätte ich ja auch drauf kommen können.

Danke für den guten Tip.


----------

